# Fussing with fit



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Was just wondering if it's just me or does everyone fuss with fit of you and the bike? I now have about 10 stems and 3 or 4 different bars that I have bought looking for the best fit between me and the bike, is this just a age thing, will it be ongoing, or is this just me? Lol


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

On my old bike, I frequently got neck and shoulder pain. On the new bike (since 2012 - I still think of it as new), that never happens. Whatever it is about my current ride that works for me, I am going to be obsessive about finding that again next time I'm in the market.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I've had to put a shorter stem on to tolerate my road bike. For MTB I've been with short stem, wide bars, slack, low and longer since 2008.

Within reason fussing with fit makes sense. We got a new bike a week+ ago. It's right for the most part but I'm not pleased with the way my hands feel on the bars so I'll get same style that's great on another bike. The "we" is my same height wife so we've shared some bikes.

Getting fit right is not an age thing unless you mean all ages.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

There are just so many variables now. There was/is the feel of steel framed/forked bikes, Alloy bikes - un-yielding if used in a rigid form, Titanium, considered as soft, and Carbon Fibre, mixed bag, as depending on the wrap and type used, you have anything you want. But most likely, you will not get tomorrow, what you used yesterday. Then, bike design is ever-changing in the MTB field, CX is static as is road, but if you're into Gravel-grinding, there is an adoption of some rigid MTB longer TT's creeping into the picture. The bike world is coming under rapid change, and we older generation types will find it a challenge as the bike mix evolves. Personally I find it exciting, but I am a bike builder, and not afraid to flex design/art muscles, but I also respect the Traditional. To find that perfection of: I liked bike X, the bike you now have may have so many variables involved that it may be impossible to replicate in the way we did in the 60's-70's and to a lesser degree through the 80's. So much has changed. 

Eric


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

I find myself constantly fiddling with the seat- height, fore and aft, angle. Never quite happy. 
Might have to get one of those new fangled dropper post things.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have always changed stems and bars, trying new setups. Newest bike started with a 50mm stem and 780mm bar and now sits at 35mm/770mm. Will probably try a 40mm stem yet even though I don't think I would feel the difference. Logical? No.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep I've been fiddling with fit a lot also. Got chronic back and neck issues where I need a more upright riding position.
A revelation came to me whilst cycling around Holland this summer, the land of traditional cycling.
I bought a Surly LHT and fitted it with Nitto Bosco handlebars from Rivendell.
The Rivendell website is full old school insight into bicycle fitting. I've been spending far too much time reading up that I am actually considering ordering one of their very expensive lugged steel frames.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Pretty comfy ride, the 26x2.15 Big Apples are nice also.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Carbon handle bars...

Say It with me, " CARBON HANDLE BARS "
,
,
,
Harmonic Vibrations,,, bad..
,
,
,
I made the bike fit me for best handling where I needed it the most.
Then I fussed with numb finger tips and tried several kinds of gloves and padding to fight fore arm pump and palm pain....

Then I found out about Carbon handle bars. I will never ever ride with Aluminum bars again !

All that money on gloves would have paid for the Carbon..... Just sayin.
Funny thing is my neck and shoulders seem to have become a Non-Issue these days, Odd, Ya think ?

~


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

t0pcat said:


> Was just wondering if it's just me or does everyone fuss with fit of you and the bike? I now have about 10 stems and 3 or 4 different bars that I have bought looking for the best fit between me and the bike, is this just a age thing, will it be ongoing, or is this just me? Lol


Personally for me I think it's an age thing. I used to jump on a bike and ride it no matter how it fit. Now it seems I experience finger numbness, low back pain, neck pain.....blah, blah, blah. So I now find myself chasing adjustments to reduce these issues and make for a more comfortable ride. However once I get it all sorted out after 5-6 rides on a new bike I generally leave it alone after that as further adjusting just seems to distract from the ride and taking my attention away from improving my skills.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I've only been riding 4 months, but.....The day I bought it, we spent about a 1/2 hour setting up my bike at the LBS. I haven't touched any of the setting since.

I ride with a group and there are a few that are always tinkering with something.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I build and construct my own bikes and know my 'measurements', and as I have refined these, I design to keep these at a constant. For others, I will assess every individual in their 'as is' position, look at what would 'seem' to be correct, then modify to allow for physical defects (birth - accident) to get a good end result. I recently worked with a person who has a sway back, neck injury and weak wrists. The position is not in my ideal range at all, but to achieve a pleasant ride experience required breaking some 'rules'. Never pays to push a barrow and be inflexible in application.

Eric


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Eric Malcolm said:


> ...but to achieve a pleasant ride experience required breaking some 'rules'. Never pays to push a barrow and be inflexible in application.


That's about it. What I tell people is we have evolved to take our impacts through our feet, so how much you can take through your arms and posterior depends on how much your fitness and suppleness allows you to compensate.

Some people can't be told. They are more concerned with the "look". They probably have a sports car, or a race replica motorbike, and go fast on them.

They cannot see why their bike shouldn't be setup the same as used by the elite athletes in the sport because they want to be fast on the bike too. Naturally they also "need" the team kit.

However, they are a good source of quality secondhand bikes with only 50 miles on them - just wait a year.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

I have been riding for more than 30 years and raced for 10 of those. I thought I knew how to fit myself to a bike. Typically I would go through a few rides to the the major setting set, then fuss for several more and then typically be fairly comfortable - so I thought!

A couple of months ago I finally ponied-up and bought a new road bike (I built all my others) and after the first ride, I felt horrible. I talked with a tri friend of mine and he said "Go to a professional fitter, one how fits using a computer!"

Long story short, after two hours of "him" fiddling, I was able to go hit the road for a 45 mile 3 hour ride with little to no issues! 

Yes, it was $200 - but worth every penny!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Help me learn from your experience:

3 months ago I bought my first bike since a StingRay in the 70s. The LBS steered me onto an entry level 29er hard-tail at the $500 price point willing to spend initially. A 2015 OverDrive Sport I'm a Clyde if that matters, 6'1" and down to 260 now. Most riding so far is on hardpack, jeep trails and such

And so the only clue I have to a problem is:
Squeaked (loose pedal)
Pain (my saddle slipped down too low and hand tingles which gloves helped) 
Cable stretch (shifting issues, which the LBS adjusted). 
Butt got sore (toughen up) 
and I needed to work on my core due to a sore lower back.

At this point I'm assuming the LBS did me right on sale and service.

I read here and other places that the Suntour fork on this bike and a few components in the drive line are crap and should be replaced "sometime". But what clues me into when "sometime" arrives? 

I'm not looking for "blinging" and I don't have "upgrade fever".


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Milliesand, not really sure what your asking for here? Seems like you know the issues...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

At 66 I need more of an upright riding position. I use a short, riser stem with riser bars cut down to 680. It's perfect. On my road bike, as seen here, no problems with comfort. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

thecanoe said:


> At 66 I need more of an upright riding position. I use a short, riser stem with riser bars cut down to 680. It's perfect. On my road bike, as seen here, no problems with comfort.
> View attachment 1015108


My Caddilac :









Yeah I upped my seat back a tad.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Osco said:


> My Caddilac :
> 
> View attachment 1015129
> 
> ...


You mean that I'm not the only guy that MTBs yet rides a recumbent on the road?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a friend that rides a SS 29er, 907 fat bike and Musachi recumbent. Go figure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

It boils down to personal preference and the trails / type of riding you do. I just do XC stuff, have a carbon HT, recently switched to flat 700 carbon bars from risers. (At 5'10", it's a pretty good fit, I can't see myself going any longer)

Also slammed the stem, no spacers under the stem. Wanted to get the front end lower, lower my CG (center of gravity) a bit to weight the front end more on turns.

For those that have wrist issues/pain on longer rides, check out ergon grips. I also tilt my seat about 1* up on the nose which fits my sit bones a bit better. Trial and error, you'll eventually optimize the cockpit to your physique and riding.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Set your Saddle level with your grips. In the corners just get foward and weight the outside peddle to get grip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

